# ارجوكم عندي مقابلة نهائية أريد سؤال وجواب الوظيفة ضابط سلامة



## حمدطيب (27 مايو 2010)

أرجو المساعدة بالغة العربية والإنجليزية ما هي الإسئلة والإجوبة المتوقعة لهذي الوظيفة بشكل بسيط 

مهام الوظيفة - 

· Technical/Functional Expertise: Strong knowledge of environment, health and safety principles and legislative requirements.





· Teamwork and cooperation : able to cooperate with other people in a team environment, again trust and encourage participation and new ideas.




· Change management : able to initiate and manage organizational and technological changes.




· Environment, Health and Safety : Promote and implement environment, health and safety policies and management.





Ability to Develop other People: identify needs, support training and development efforts and share technical or professional expertise to help other people become more 
competent and effective

· Planning: ability to set and prioritize goals, use resources and ensure timetables are established for implementing various activities.




§ . Monitor, review, evaluate, and analyze environment, health and safety activities and ensure that project and annual objectives and targets are being met.





· Participate in the development of the HSE Management System, Policies and 
Procedures .

 

 Participate in the development and administration of HSE targets, objectives, action plans and business plans.







 










· Offer direct support to project and line managers on HSE issues and conduct international educational session with staff.




· Ensure compliance with legislation and HSE requirements and interpret and provide consultation on applicable legislation and standard.




· Coordinate the preparation and implementation of various preventive procedures and activities.





· Measure and report on key performance indicators of HSE program activities and origanizate action plans to improve deficiencies.





Determine program effectiveness by following up on area evaluations, observations and inspections by participating with area management on those activities.






​


----------



## safety113 (28 مايو 2010)

*موقع قد يفيدك*

اليك عنوان موقع به كل اسئلة المقابلات للشركات
 كل ما عليك سوى الدخول واختيار اسم الشركة
 او التنقل حسب الاختصاصات
 على الرابط التالي

 كل ما عليك سوى الدخول واختيار اسم الشركة
او التنقل حسب الاختصاصات
على الرابط التالي

http://www.allinterview.com/company/name/C.htmlكل ما عليك سوى الدخول واختيار اسم الشركة
او التنقل حسب الاختصاصات
على الرابط التالي

http://www.allinterview.com/company/name/C.html ​


----------

